# Moyu megaminx pictures and release date! Moyu YuHu



## FailCuber (Jun 22, 2015)

Estimated release date July 1 ~ July 10th
Pictures : 



I couldn't upload the images so i prt scrn it.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hype


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Jun 22, 2015)

So the minx will be out by november?


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 22, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> So the minx will be out by november?




JULY JULY I told you!! Read it!


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 22, 2015)

I want it released quicker, can I trade chj for it?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 22, 2015)

Please Dont Ask said:


> So the minx will be out by november?



Not sure if legit or advanced sarcasm


----------



## Ollie (Jun 22, 2015)

Best name ever


----------



## CHJ (Jun 22, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> I want it released quicker, can I trade chj for it?



so you value the moyu mega more than me......can't argue with that logic!


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Best name ever



You who? Who me?


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jun 22, 2015)

Not you, megaminx. MoYu YuHu


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ahh it's in cubezz already
http://cubezz.com/Buy-4698-MoYu+YuHu+Megaminx+Speed+Cube+Black.html


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 22, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Best name ever


It's pronounced like wee hu


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 22, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> It's pronounced like wee hu



Nah, you can get pretty close to the correct pronunciation by saying 'yew' in a Scottish accent.


----------



## Phinagin (Jun 22, 2015)

I just got my dayan too. So conflicted...


----------



## Eduard Khil (Jun 22, 2015)

Yay 4 Weilong Mech!


----------



## tarandeep5 (Jun 22, 2015)

Am I the only one who is surprised by the cost? It's only 10 bucks!


----------



## Berd (Jun 22, 2015)

tarandeep5 said:


> Am I the only one who is surprised by the cost? It's only 10 bucks!


That does seem almost suspicious.


----------



## rock1t (Jun 22, 2015)

tarandeep5 said:


> Am I the only one who is surprised by the cost? It's only 10 bucks!



I'm a little bit surprised, but I know it's cubezz, my favorite store. They always sell everything cheap, I bet the cubicle will sell it for at least 15$ + (shipping (Canada))


----------



## rock1t (Jun 22, 2015)

Berd said:


> That does seem almost suspicious.



No cubezz sells everything cheap, not like US cube store, and my orders come in 7 days once they are shipped. Cubezz is the best.


----------



## Berd (Jun 22, 2015)

rock1t said:


> No cubezz sells everything cheap, not like US cube store, and my orders come in 7 days once they are shipped. Cubezz is the best.


Oh I know cubezz is a great store. It's just for 10 dollars it might not be the premium megaminx we all wanted.


----------



## cashis (Jun 22, 2015)

Is it YJ or Moyu? Cubicle lists as YJ.


----------



## Berd (Jun 22, 2015)

cashis said:


> Is it YJ or Moyu? Cubicle lists as YJ.


Yj would make sense due to the price.


----------



## rock1t (Jun 22, 2015)

cashis said:


> Is it YJ or Moyu? Cubicle lists as YJ.



YJ, because on the top of the box, it's a YJ logo, normally you would see the usual MoYu logo.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 22, 2015)

yay for stickerless! now make a skewb stickerless...


----------



## yoinneroid (Jun 22, 2015)

The yulong is released under YJ, so it makes sense if yuhu is released under yj as well.


----------



## CuBouz (Jun 22, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Ahh it's in cubezz already
> http://cubezz.com/Buy-4698-MoYu+YuHu+Megaminx+Speed+Cube+Black.html



They were one of the first stores to start selling the HuaLong and I (and many other people) ordered it from them the day they listed it on their site. What was really annoying was that it took them a week (or more) to actually start shipping the product. I'm rather reluctant at this point to believe they already "have" the puzzle...


----------



## rock1t (Jun 22, 2015)

CuBouz said:


> They were one of the first stores to start selling the HuaLong and I (and many other people) ordered it from them the day they listed it on their site. What was really annoying was that it took them a week (or more) to actually start shipping the product. I'm rather reluctant at this point to believe they already "have" the puzzle...



Yeah, that was like that 3 months ago (I ordered a HuaLong too), but my last order was shipped within the next day (10 cubes) and I ordered it 2 weeks ago and got it last week.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 22, 2015)

CuBouz said:


> They were one of the first stores to start selling the HuaLong and I (and many other people) ordered it from them the day they listed it on their site. What was really annoying was that it took them a week (or more) to actually start shipping the product. I'm rather reluctant at this point to believe they already "have" the puzzle...



It always takes them that long to ship out their stuff for me.


----------



## rock1t (Jun 22, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> It always takes them that long to ship out their stuff for me.



At the beginning of 2015, they were slow, but my last order got shipped in 1 day like I said in my last post.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Jun 22, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> Not sure if legit or advanced sarcasm



Sarcasm.


----------



## mafergut (Jun 22, 2015)

As always I'm late at breaking news (see my post on "What cube should I get?" thread).
I just saw also the Megaminx at cubezz. Not sure if they have it already and if it is going to be the good quality we expect from Moyu but one thing's fore sure, I will now wait to purchage my Mega. Lucky that I did not put an order for a Dayan yet... just trying to decide on the plastic colour, went to Cubezz to see if they had a sale on it and, voilà, I saw the Moyu and dirt cheap!

Let's see what the 1st reviewers have to say about it and then I will decide.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 22, 2015)

Yoohoo!


----------



## Berd (Jun 22, 2015)

mafergut said:


> As always I'm late at breaking news (see my post on "What cube should I get?" thread).
> I just saw also the Megaminx at cubezz. Not sure if they have it already and if it is going to be the good quality we expect from Moyu but one thing's fore sure, I will now wait to purchage my Mega. Lucky that I did not put an order for a Dayan yet... just trying to decide on the plastic colour, went to Cubezz to see if they had a sale on it and, voilà, I saw the Moyu and dirt cheap!
> 
> Let's see what the 1st reviewers have to say about it and then I will decide.


I'm in a similar position.


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 22, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> Yoohoo!


It's Wee hoo .


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 23, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> It's Wee hoo .



It really isn't.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 23, 2015)

now cube stores can be like Yoo Hoo! Big summer blowout!


----------



## joshsailscga (Jun 23, 2015)

Quote from the "New Moyu cubes?" thread:



mitch1234 said:


> Phil Yu confirmed that the megaminx is actually a yj puzzle. Also this explains the low price of the megaminx.


----------



## Zeix (Jun 23, 2015)

Yeah its pronounced as "yew hoo"


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 23, 2015)

Zeix said:


> Yeah its pronounced as "yew hoo"



Say yew in a Scottish accent.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 23, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Best name ever


----------



## Seanliu (Jun 23, 2015)

Wait... Moyu YooHoo?


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jun 23, 2015)

YooHoo! There's a new megaminx!


----------



## rock1t (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey people, I think that it is MoYu + YJ YuHu, this is both a MoYu and a YJ cube.

Here is why: http://imgur.com/o0ohMl2 , in this picture, you can see that the AoLong v2 is on the left and only have MoYu logo (no YJ). On the right it is a YJ GuanLong, and there is no MoYu logo on the box.

But, the megaminx box appears to be BOTH MoYu and YJ: http://imgur.com/EFRjYuZ - Even the MoYu Pyraminx have 2 MoYu Logos

So it isn't just a YJ Megaminx.

No other MoYu cubes have both MoYu and YJ logo on the front. (Correct me if I am wrong)


----------



## v0lt3r (Jun 24, 2015)

i think that rock1t is right, and that this megaminx is actually the moyu megaminx we all have been waiting, also yj wont start manufacture a new structure for a new megaminx and don't even announce it before. Moyu did, now moyu is on title, and moyu logos is on the box, along with the yj's one like rock1t said. Let's face it guys, the price is low, but in cubezz:

moyu pyraminx -> $8.99 
"moyu" megaminx -> $10

in lightake:
shengshou pyraminx -> $7.80
shengshou megaminx -> $8.70

as you can see the prices are similar in other brands between pyraminx and megaminx (Shengshou for example), you are comparing the price of the moyu/yj new megaminx with a high price like dayan megaminx $17-18, and you are thinking "it cant be true".

of course i can be wrong, but i think there is no proves and most in favour to say that this is the moyu megaminx that we expected. also you can look the designs in photos


----------



## United Thought (Jun 24, 2015)

Looks like a Megaminx reincarnation of a Weilong.
(Maybe the Weilong was actually Buddhist and when the AoLong came along, it died and then did the Buddhist ting and came back stronger and mightier)


----------



## ItsCubing (Jun 25, 2015)

Was there a price listed?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 26, 2015)

ItsCubing said:


> Was there a price listed?



It's $10 on cubezz. I doubt the price will be much different in other stores.


----------



## skycubes (Jun 26, 2015)

Ordered this megaminx yesterday on cubezz (along with the Dayan pyraminx) and they both shipped today so they have them in hand ! If anyone was reluctant to order cause of wait


----------



## rock1t (Jun 26, 2015)

skycubes said:


> Ordered this megaminx yesterday on cubezz (along with the Dayan pyraminx) and they both shipped today so they have them in hand ! If anyone was reluctant to order cause of wait



My 14 cubes orders have been shipped too w/ the MoYu Megaminx, I think they used express shipping, so I will be getting them in around 7 days (Should be getting it at the end of next week).


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 26, 2015)

Ooooh, I want a MoYuHu.


----------



## mafergut (Jun 26, 2015)

skycubes said:


> Ordered this megaminx yesterday on cubezz (along with the Dayan pyraminx) and they both shipped today so they have them in hand ! If anyone was reluctant to order cause of wait



The only reason I didn't order it myself the day it appeared on their website is because it normally takes 1 month to 5 weeks to ship to me from cubezz (and from lightake as well) and I didn't want the package to arrive in the middle of my vacation week and get returned or something. So now I will await until there are some reviews out there. So please, tell us how it performs when you get yours!!!


----------



## rock1t (Jun 26, 2015)

mafergut said:


> The only reason I didn't order it myself the day it appeared on their website is because it normally takes 1 month to 5 weeks to ship to me from cubezz (and from lightake as well) and I didn't want the package to arrive in the middle of my vacation week and get returned or something. So now I will await until there are some reviews out there. So please, tell us how it performs when you get yours!!!



That's weird.. Lightake is 1 month and a half and Cubezz is 1-3 week for me (Last 2 Orders were 1 week), some orders were 3 weeks (Never more than that) and others were 2 weeks


----------



## cashis (Jun 26, 2015)

also, ridges pls


----------



## mafergut (Jun 26, 2015)

rock1t said:


> That's weird.. Lightake is 1 month and a half and Cubezz is 1-3 week for me (Last 2 Orders were 1 week), some orders were 3 weeks (Never more than that) and others were 2 weeks



Not exactly sure, now that you mention. I know that at least Lightake takes like 5 weeks to ship to me because I bought a Hualong on the 26/05, it shipped on the 29/05 and I have not received it yet. I have bought much less on cubezz so, it might be that it took a bit less to ship from them, but I'd say I've never gotten anything from them in less than 4 weeks either, at best.



cashis said:


> also, ridges pls



I was going to say exactly that!!!


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 26, 2015)

Now that they've brought out a Megaminx, I hope that now there's a chance they'll make a good Kilominx/Flowerminx at any point in the future. I'd buy that in a heartbeat.

One can only hope.


----------



## Berd (Jun 26, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Now that they've brought out a Megaminx, I hope that now there's a chance they'll make a good Kilominx/Flowerminx at any point in the future. I'd buy that in a heartbeat.
> 
> One can only hope.


I would want that too! I'm getting a gigaminx but I really want a 2-5 set!


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 26, 2015)

cashis said:


> also, ridges pls



I have a feeling you could make ridges easily with milliput or something.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 26, 2015)

How well would that stick to the puzzle, though? 'Cos I have a feeling they would break off pretty easily.


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 26, 2015)

cashis said:


> also, ridges pls



It's ridges.


----------



## TraciAG (Jun 27, 2015)

I just want to add that I absolutely _LOVE_ the stickerless shades! I hope to see unboxings within the next two weeks.


----------



## cashis (Jun 27, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> It's ridges.



where do u see ridges kek


----------



## skycubes (Jun 27, 2015)

mafergut said:


> The only reason I didn't order it myself the day it appeared on their website is because it normally takes 1 month to 5 weeks to ship to me from cubezz (and from lightake as well) and I didn't want the package to arrive in the middle of my vacation week and get returned or something. So now I will await until there are some reviews out there. So please, tell us how it performs when you get yours!!!



cubezz usually takes 2 weeks to get to my house so its not bad . def going to make an unboxing of it , prob not going to be too much of a review cause i dont speed cube megaminx tho,


----------



## rock1t (Jun 28, 2015)

skycubes said:


> cubezz usually takes 2 weeks to get to my house so its not bad . def going to make an unboxing of it , prob not going to be too much of a review cause i dont speed cube megaminx tho,



Sometimes 1 week, because they give free express shipping when you order a lot of cube.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 30, 2015)

review up on the cubicle's youtube! https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gEUqtTqEZpg


----------



## TraciAG (Jun 30, 2015)

^it looks great! And I ordered the black one a couple days ago from the Cubicle and it's preparing for shipment. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 30, 2015)

rock1t said:


> My 14 cubes orders have been shipped too w/ the MoYu Megaminx, I think they used express shipping, so I will be getting them in around 7 days (Should be getting it at the end of next week).





skycubes said:


> Ordered this megaminx yesterday on cubezz (along with the Dayan pyraminx) and they both shipped today so they have them in hand ! If anyone was reluctant to order cause of wait


Getting a bit worried, I ordered the same day as you guys, and my order hasn't been dispatched yet. I'd ask 'em what the hold up is, but I heard Cubezz customer service isn't that great.

Maybe I'm just being impatient


----------



## rock1t (Jun 30, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Getting a bit worried, I ordered the same day as you guys, and my order hasn't been dispatched yet. I'd ask 'em what the hold up is, but I heard Cubezz customer service isn't that great.
> 
> Maybe I'm just being impatient



I actually ordered 1-2 days before the other guy. Btw which color did you ordered? I ordered the black megaminx. ( I don't know if the stickerless is in stock )

I also ordered another cube (clock) 3 days ago and it got shipped yesterday.

The customer service is bad, but if you want a response within a few days or 1 week, then send around 10 times the same e-mail to [email protected]


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 30, 2015)

I ordered black. The only other item I ordered with it was a QJ timer, which was marked as "in stock", so it would be strange if that was causing the problem.


----------



## OliverSW (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm on a trip and can't get home to practice megaminx so I'll be ready when mine comes in


----------



## mafergut (Jun 30, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> review up on the cubicle's youtube! https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gEUqtTqEZpg



It looks like it turns great. It does not corner-cut better than the Dayan, though and, out of the box, the reverse corner-cutting was even worse. Maybe with some breaking-in, tensioning and lubing it will improve. But overall it looks like great value for money. I have ordered mine already.


----------

